# It's been awhile...KINGS and spainards



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally made it out this morning and had bait by 8 am. Bait was pretty easy to come by and only had to cast the sabiki twice. Nice 4-6" Hardtails and spanish sardines were the bait of choice today. Went out for 2.5 hours and caught 2 nice kings and 1 spanish about 14". Since I had my king limit I decided to take it to the house. Glad to see they are starting to heat up again!

Pics to come shortly..:thumbsup:


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hell yeeeaahhh! love them kings!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, good size! How ya cookin em??


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Grilled and fried.....hard to go wrong with that!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow nice job where are you fishing out of?


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Pensacola Beach. Just east of the pier.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

You had a great trip on limiting out on kings. The spanish was a nice bonus.


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

KING ME said:


> Finally made it out this morning and had bait by 8 am. Bait was pretty easy to come by and only had to cast the sabiki twice. Nice 4-6" Hardtails and spanish sardines were the bait of choice today. Went out for 2.5 hours and caught 2 nice kings and 1 spanish about 14". Since I had my king limit I decided to take it to the house. Glad to see they are starting to heat up again!
> 
> Pics to come shortly..:thumbsup:


Heading out this weekend in the gulf for the first time....can you help w a good location to get bait?


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

2nd sandbar anywhere along the beach


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

do you usually troll along that same sandbar or past it?


----------

